# Best picture I've taken of my V



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our 1 1/2 year old female enjoying the (finally) cool weather!

Laying down in the tall grass at our farm after a nice run and loving every second of it!

I would love to see all of yours!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I just posted this in another pic thread but what the ****, who here doesn't love a good V pic? Kauzy and I out setting up some blinds for the coming duck season. He was out scouting and gave a great pose.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Another one of my Darcy, posing as usual she thinks she is so beautiful............just don't tell her I think she is as well.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe my favorite, Alma and the Danube


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella's favourite place to be, the lake, she's a water baby


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE focused & working


----------



## dwishop (Feb 23, 2011)

Budapest in the back yard. She climbs the trees like a spiral staircase. Birds are not safe from her anywhere!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*dwishop* - that is amazing a tree climbing Vizsla - I must have ssen everything now.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That picture of Budapest in the tree is amazing!

This picture below isn't my favorite in terms of quality, but it makes me so happy to see my 2 V's as BFF's, with Luna sleeping with her head on Flynn's leg. 

It has done wonders for Flynn's temperament having Luna join our family! This is the 2 of them napping after a long run with their dad.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Love all the pictures!!! 8)

Here's two I managed to take last weekend up in Saltburn.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

dwishop said:


> Budapest in the back yard. She climbs the trees like a spiral staircase. Birds are not safe from her anywhere!


That is just simply amazing!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Just took these yesterday during our walk  My two girls Pacsirta and Sophie!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My new favorites as they rarely lay THIS close to one another. And yes, they're both on me.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This is a typical night at my house - Cash and Penny are connected at the hip...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

A winters day at the beach - 10 months old


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Kauzy playing on the bayou


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sophie on a hike in Maine sitting on top of one of the David Rockefeller bridges

and Sophie on a car ride with her shades on


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*labar349*, hi to your Sophie from my Sophie! ;D


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

One of my faves. Milo helping feed the horses


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This one from today is a new favorite.


----------

